# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  چگونگی شروع یک پروژه مهندسی نرم افزار؟

## f

سلام
برای شروع یک پروژه مهندسی نرم افزار(پس از انتخاب موضوع) چه کارهایی باید انجام شود؟

 لطفا اگر امکان دارد مراحل کار را به من اعلام فرمایید.

با تشکر فراوان.
 :flower:

----------


## بابک زواری

عنوان نامناسب---لطفا" عنوان سوال را ویرایش نمایید---
دوست عزیز لطفا سریع تر عنوان خودتون رو عوض کنید و من بعد عناونین بهتر و واضح تری رو بکار بگیرید
در غیر این صورت تاپیک هاتون حذف خواهند شد

----------


## oghab

سلام
گفتن مراحل کار کار راحتی نیست
من یک فایل word دارم که از یک سایت گرفتم ولی متاسفانه اون سایت دیگه کار نمی کنه تا لینکش را براتون بفرستم. برای همین فایل مورد نظر را زیپ کردم و ضمیمه می کنم. صفحات اولش احتمالا به کارتون میاد و بهتون دید میده. آخرشم در مورد SQL است که اکه لازم نداشتید می تونید نخونید.
مراحل کار به طور کلی طبق گفته یکی ار استادامون این است:
1- تعریف؛ تحلیل ؛ طراحی نیارمندیها
  1-1 )تعریف نیارمندیها
         توصیف مساله و اهداف
         توصیف نیازهای مساله
         ارائه راه حل مساله
  1-2) تحلیل و مدلسازی نیازمندیها
         تهیه مدل کارکردی سیستم ( به نظر من use case واقعا خوبه)
         تهیه مدل داده سیستم  (ERD اگه پایگاه داده داشته باشید واقعا خوبه  )
   1-3) طراحی سیستم
          تهیه ساختار پایگاه داه فیزیکی ( جداول)
          توصیف ماژولها و برنامه های سیستم
          طراحی ظاهر برنامه

و در نهایت پیاده سازی

یادتون نره فایل ضمیمه را هم یه نگاهی بکنید.
موفق باشید.
خواستم همه فایل را ضمیمه کنم ولی سایزش با اینکه زیپ است بیش از 700‌ تا بود برای همین دستورات sql را از آخرش حذف کردم. به هر حال اونا را نخواسته بودید و شاید به دردتو نخوره. ولی اگه لازم شد بنویسید تا بقیشم بفرستم.
عقاب

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام 
با تشکر ولی فایل ضمیمه کجاست 
اگر می شه لینکش رو قرار دهید

----------


## JAFAR_FAKHRETAHA

سلام
من فایل ضمیمه ای که گفتید و نمیبینم ؟
[من یک فایل word دارم که از یک سایت گرفتم ولی متاسفانه اون سایت دیگه کار نمی کنه تا لینکش را براتون بفرستم. برای همین فایل مورد نظر را زیپ کردم و ضمیمه می کنم. صفحات اولش احتمالا به کارتون میاد و بهتون دید میده. آخرشم در مورد SQL است که اکه لازم نداشتید می تونید نخونید.]

----------


## JAFAR_FAKHRETAHA

[من یک فایل word دارم که از یک سایت گرفتم ولی متاسفانه اون سایت دیگه کار نمی کنه تا لینکش را براتون بفرستم. برای همین فایل مورد نظر را زیپ کردم و ضمیمه می کنم. صفحات اولش احتمالا به کارتون میاد و بهتون دید میده. آخرشم در مورد SQL است که اکه لازم نداشتید می تونید نخونید.][/QUOTE]

----------


## tan ya

سلام من يك پروژه مهندسي نرم افزار از اينترنت دانلود كردم بعد سوال هايي كه استادم ازم ميخواست رو در اين پروژه گذاشتم ( البته اين پروژه ، پروژه مهندسي نرم افزار نبود بلكه آناليز و تحليل بود كه در ادامه من تبديلش كردم به پروژه مهندسي نرم افزار.)و خودم جواب دادم ولي نمي دونم پروژه ام كامله يا نه! و از همه مهمتر نمي دونم كه بعضي قسمتها درست هستند يا نه؟ آيا كسي هست كه پروژه منو بخونه و قسمتهايي كه 2تا ** خورده رو ببينه كه درستن يا نه و ايرادهاي اين قسمتها رو بگه.كلا كمكم كنه كه اين پروژه رو به نحوه احسن ارائه بدم.استادم نمودار گانت رو هم خواسته البته من بلدم نمودار گانت بكشم ولي مشكلي كه هست من نمي دونم از كدوم داده استفاده كنم كه نمودار گانت بكشم. البته يك قسمت رو من دستي براش نمودار گانت كشيدم ولي شك دارم مطمئنو كه تا قسمت3 درسته ولي بقيه اش نه... لطفا كمك كنيد

----------


## tan ya

كسي نيست كه به پروژه نويسي در رشته نرم افزار وارد باشه؟

----------


## header

سلام لطفا این فایل وتوضیحات را لینک کنید لطفا

----------


## Gholamalih

به نظر من خوبه اول کتاب مهندسی نرم افزار پرسمن رو بخونید. (بادقت)

----------

